# Winkel zwischen Vektoren



## flashdog (10. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
auf dieser Seite ( http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=435555 ) habe ich die Formel 

```
w1 = acos( (a * b) / (|a| * |b|) )
```
gefunden um den Winkel zwischen zwei Vektoren zu bestimmen. 

Befindet sich in Java eine Methode die den Winkel zwischen zwei Vektoren bestimmt oder wo könnte man eine Implementation finden?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ebenius (10. Jan 2009)

Suchst Du nach der Math-Klasse?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (10. Jan 2009)

flashdog hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Befindet sich in Java eine Methode


 Ergibt schonmal nicht allzviel Sinn. Java ist eine Sprache, in der "befindet sich" nichts. Aber gut, hast wohl die API gemeint.


> ...die den Winkel zwischen zwei Vektoren bestimmt...


In der statndard-API gibt's nichts zum Vektorrechnung in R³ .


> oder wo könnte man eine Implementation finden?


Wie wär's ausnahmsweise mit selber schreiben? 

Zum Beispiel hier(runterscrollen) gibt's eine (imho^^ akzeptable) Implementierung, deppen wie mich die solchen shice dauernd neuerfinden gibt's genug. Das ist zwar keine referenzimplementierung, und auch in keiner weise kommentiert/dokumentiert (0 javadoc), da eh alles offensichtlich ist. Da sind aber 99.9999% keine Tippfehler drin, in den letzten paar jahren sind mir jedenfalls keinerlei Fehler aufgefallen.


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Jan 2009)

Die Klasse Vector3d in javax.vecmath enthält auch eine Methode angle. Das vecmath-package ist ein Unterprojekt von Java3D (d.h. du könntest es auch seperat ohne J3D verwenden, einen seperaten Download finde ich allerdings gerade nicht).


----------



## 0x7F800000 (10. Jan 2009)

aaah, na siehst du, das gibts auch bei Java3D, das ist schon eher richtung "referenzimplementierung"


----------



## flashdog (10. Jan 2009)

Danke für die Links!


----------

